# Thumb revision CMC arthroplasty



## scooter1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Do I use 25447 and 20680?  Please help . . . patient had previous MP fusion and CMC arthroplasty ( 20 yrs ago).  Base of thumb metacarpal was exposed. Old pins and wires removed. drill hole was made at radial base of 2nd metacarpal. w/smaller drill bit penetrated the ulnar cortex thru the larger hole w/bony bridge separating the 2 holes. W/larger drill bit a hole made in the base of thumb metacarpal. 2nd hole thru dorsal cortex distal to the base of thumb metacarpal. A graft jacket was rolled.Using fiberwire suture, a suture was placed at both ends. Suture was then passed thru the hole in base of 2nd metacarpal.Suture was tied over the bridge between the 2 smaller holes. Graft was passed thru the base of the thumb metacarpal using the suture.It passed thru dorsal cortical hole as well. Graft was sutured back to itself near the base of the second metacarpal. This provided a suspension for the thumb metacarpal.


----------

